# cpt code 31588 versus cpt code 31541



## jocoffey (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi,  I am needing help in determining which code above is most appropriate for excision of the aryepiglottic fold arytenoid mucosa,basically the patient 

 has Laryngomalacia.   My of our ent physicians says 31588(supraglottplasty is used nationwide for this procedure.  The other ent physician

 says 31541(laryngoscope w/excision of tumor and/or stripping of vocal cords or epiglottis.   Can someone enlighten us on what code is appropriate?


Thank You


----------



## catprocode (Apr 11, 2016)

*31588 is a catch all code*

Was a scope used during this procedure?
If so, I would use cpt 31561 (if microscope and telescope used) if only laryngoscope use cpt 31560
If no scope was used, I would use cpt 31588


----------

